# older western plow on bobcat question



## bobcatgrant (Jan 16, 2006)

hello all, I have a 2002 bobcat 753 and have an old western snowplow that is in decent shape. What I want to do is mount it with quicktatch and use the aux hydraulic to operate the blade angle. My question is that on the bobcat there is the aux hydraulic bank on the left loader arm but it has three ports? 2 of the ports (male and female) are larger and one male port is smaller. my machine is hand and foot control with the hydraulics on when you squeeze the right trigger. there also is a thumb toggle on the handle for some type of hyd action. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

bobcatgrant;578906 said:


> hello all, I have a 2002 bobcat 753 and have an old western snowplow that is in decent shape. What I want to do is mount it with quicktatch and use the aux hydraulic to operate the blade angle. My question is that on the bobcat there is the aux hydraulic bank on the left loader arm but it has three ports? 2 of the ports (male and female) are larger and one male port is smaller. my machine is hand and foot control with the hydraulics on when you squeeze the right trigger. there also is a thumb toggle on the handle for some type of hyd action. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


Ok the two large couplers are what you need, the third small one in the middle is a direct line to hyrdo tank. for certain attachments I believe.

As for controlling it once you have it hooked up, you would use the toggle on the right hand control, what ever way you move the toggle is one direction the fuild will flow, so with the toggle you can move the blade left and right. the trigger control is for locking the aux hyraulics on, for something like a backhoe attachment, or anything that just needs to be constant flow of fuild.

When you make up the mount and blade, I recommend putting a hyradulic rgulator, as the plow will move way to fast without it and a bypass, you don't want to be hidding something hard and not having the blade be able to swing back since there fuild can not move from that cylinder. the bypass will let when enough force is a applied, let the fuild move and save your cylinders / blade/ back.

There are several threads on making a blade for a bobcat on plowsite.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Bruce'sEx;578915 said:


> When you make up the mount and blade, I recommend putting a hyradulic rgulator, as the plow will move way to fast without it and a bypass


This is excellent advice. You should be able to buy the parts you need (quick couplers and flow limiter at a place like Tractor Supply or your local implement dealer).


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Or don't put on a regulator and destroy the a-frame and re-pack cylinders every 3rd storm. Not that I am speaking from experience.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

hickslawns;579357 said:


> Or don't put on a regulator and destroy the a-frame and re-pack cylinders every 3rd storm. Not that I am speaking from experience.


Nope that doesn't sound like knowledge from experenice at all.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Bruce's ex- On the bright side I am now fairly efficient at repacking cylinders rather than replacing them.


----------

